# Leaving for Zombie Walk



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's the crew on our way out.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Everyone had a great time. The walk went off without an issue an we even managed to crash a wedding photo shoot.:zombie:









Lots of prizes awarded. I received most realistic Zombie.









The local news showed up and both of our kids were ecstatic to see themselves on TV. As a bonus we received a lot of donations for the local food bank which they always need.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhh, wish I had a Zombie walk to go to! You deserve the win!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how your kids are posing with you as if having a zombie dad is perfectly normal


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Hairazor.
What ever do you mean Roxy? :googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a link to the news clip.
http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=460310&binId=1.1272429&playlistPageNum=1


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The Zombie Shuffle for Melbourne Australia is next Saturday. Shane and I are hoping we will be able to go purely to take some photos. My makeup skills are next to none so I will be there to appreciate the masters.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Headless you should give it a shot. You never know what you can do until you experiment. If you look back only a few years ago my makeup was nothing special and now even I can say that I can pass for dead.... assuming that's a good thing. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> now even I can say that I can pass for dead.... assuming that's a goos thing. lol


As long as your boss doesn't say that in your annual job review, you're good:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wildcat, aren't you suppose to wear makeup for a zombie walk?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Why wear makeup when you're THIS SEXY! :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read your post, WC. My laptop would be wearing it


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Why wear makeup when you're THIS SEXY! :zombie:


:jol:See? This is me being good. Nice make up and great pictures WC.....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks P5.


----------

